# Gas mileage



## 95nissangxe (Oct 15, 2008)

hmm guys i need some help on this, i have a 95 altima gxe, and i am noticing that i am only getting about 240-260 miles to a tank, and since its a 4 cylinder and it should have alot better gas mileage, i need a new rear 02 sensor would that help? i have new tires, air filter, muffler,. shouldn't i be getting over 300? please help, could my fuel lines be clogged i have put in alot of that fuel cleaner treatment into my tank but it still doesnt seem to help the mileage. what could be wrong? may i add that i get about 18 mpg, i do mostly city although i shouldnt be getting that bad of gas mileage on a 4 cylinder, i was reading about timing, and i was wondering what that is and how do you check to see if it is right, i cannot stand to pay all of this extra money on gas when i should be getting great gas mileage, the highest i ever went was 295 to a tank, and thats running out of gas on the free-way!! so please help, i have never changed the distributor, nor i do know what that is, could that rear 02 sensor be the problem, if so i will replace that right away, i just dont know what can be giving me this kind of mileage, i have never made it over 300 miles to a tank and i would really like to, but i am student and dont have alot of money, is there any cheap ways to improve gas mileage. and by not taking apart the whole car, but any ideas will also help, thanks in advance


----------



## crazydrivinjoe26 (Dec 9, 2008)

replace the O2 sensor and go from there I got 27 mpg the other day and that is the worst I have ever had I think its because I need to do an oil change. When I first got my car i was gettin 30 to 35. I did just take out my exhuast and I think that is why it went down.


----------



## 95nissangxe (Oct 15, 2008)

well i dont really want to spend $100 buying a new rear 02 sensor if it isnt going to help greatly in the long run, dont get me wrong i need to replace it, but only if i need to, do you have any idea why i would be getting so bad of gas mileage i am on a quarter of a tank right now and my tach is showing 190 miles, and i know that is shitty gas mileage, but i dont know what i should do to GREATLY increase the mileage, should i clean the cap and rotor, and if so can you put me through the steps to do this, i am a student with not alot of knowledge of cars, but trying to learn, is it hard to do? or easy? i just need all the advice i can get, because in the long run i want to fix it so i wont be paying so much for gas, thanksss


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

Replacing the rear sensor will probabl;y have no effect at all. Are you sure that you are using all of that gas? These little babies have a 16 gallon tank and the fuel gauges are notoriously inaccurate. When my '95 is on 1/4 of a tank, there is actually 7 gallons of gass in it.


----------



## 95nissangxe (Oct 15, 2008)

oh yes i am sure that it is right, because when i am at the pump i look to see how many gallons of gas i use, i use about anywhere from 14-15 gallons, and i did the calcuations and i get about 17 mpg, the best i ever and i mean ever got was 19 and i ran out of gas on the freeway trying to get over 300 almost did it, now today i am going to replace the air and fuel filter and hopefully that will help alot, because i dont think the fuel filter has been changed in about 5 years so i think it is overdue.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

Have you checked the spark plugs and other ignition parts? Air filter, dist cap, rotor,,,,,,in other words - a real good tune up.


----------



## 95nissangxe (Oct 15, 2008)

well tomorrow i am getting the fuel filter in and as go for the wires and the cap and rotor, i dont know about the cap and rotor, i am afaird i am going to break something and i think ill just change the wires and the filter and see if that helps, and i also replaced the air filter today, the filter was completely black!!


----------



## fijitec (Jan 29, 2009)

95nissangxe said:


> hmm guys i need some help on this, i have a 95 altima gxe, and i am noticing that i am only getting about 240-260 miles to a tank, and since its a 4 cylinder and it should have alot better gas mileage, i need a new rear 02 sensor would that help? i have new tires, air filter, muffler,. shouldn't i be getting over 300? please help, could my fuel lines be clogged i have put in alot of that fuel cleaner treatment into my tank but it still doesnt seem to help the mileage. what could be wrong? may i add that i get about 18 mpg, i do mostly city although i shouldnt be getting that bad of gas mileage on a 4 cylinder, i was reading about timing, and i was wondering what that is and how do you check to see if it is right, i cannot stand to pay all of this extra money on gas when i should be getting great gas mileage, the highest i ever went was 295 to a tank, and thats running out of gas on the free-way!! so please help, i have never changed the distributor, nor i do know what that is, could that rear 02 sensor be the problem, if so i will replace that right away, i just dont know what can be giving me this kind of mileage, i have never made it over 300 miles to a tank and i would really like to, but i am student and dont have alot of money, is there any cheap ways to improve gas mileage. and by not taking apart the whole car, but any ideas will also help, thanks in advance




i have a 01 altima 5speed and she goes anywhere between 350-425 miles on a full tank it does have check engine light on tho and its for the cat converter.. your car seems to be having problems... 
try treating your car with seafoam .


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

fijitec said:


> i have a 01 altima 5speed and she goes anywhere between 350-425 miles on a full tank it does have check engine light on tho and its for the cat converter.. your car seems to be having problems...
> try treating your car with seafoam .


The Manual transmission and the fact that the 2001 is a completely different series is not relevant here.

I did not see in your original post that most of your driving is city driving.
18-19 mpg is about right for this model and engine ate this age. You don't mention the mileage but I have a '95 GXE and my dribing is mostly rural driving (a few miles between stops,traffic lights, etc) and I get about 22 mpg with a perfectly tuned engine with 207,000 miles on it.
I just returned from a trip to New Hampshire from Southern NY and got 27 mpg consistently in a combination of rural, city and highway driving.
If the air filter was that dirty, a good tune up certainly is in order. Good Luck


----------

